# Sparrow



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I shot this sparrow 20 feet away with a 7/16 steel ammo.

My cat was happy with his snack.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Why did u kill a sparrow you plan on eating that tiny thing?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Why did u kill a sparrow you plan on eating that tiny thing?


I was going to ask the same thing but saw he fed it to his cat. So at least it didn't die for absolutely nothing.

Still not a fan of killing sparrows and song birds.


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sparrows are a pest in California.
They always are making holes in my porch for their nests they poop all over my lemons and orange trees.
I dont know about you but I don't like fruit covered in poop.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

White chocolate covered fruit no? ????????


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

Song birds they are NOT!!!

They're an invasive/introduced species.

I've been shooting at the little buggers since the mid 50's and it hasn't made a dent in the population.

Have a look what they do to Blue Birds ... And other nesting birds.

http://www.sialis.org/hospattacks.htm

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smoketown said:


> Song birds they are NOT!!!
> 
> They're an invasive/introduced species.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot! I'm with smoketown, been shootn them bout my hole life, can't see I've made dent. They are really bad for the songbirds, especially when there nesting. By the way... Nice slingshot also!!!!


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I got 2 more this morning using 1842 tubes and a .36 cal lead ball.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's really good shooting!!! Not much to aim at on those little things. And yet another fine looking slingshot my friend!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I shot one pest bird here in southern Ecuador and felt like crap when I did, actually I didn't think I could hit it..one shot, deader than a door nail but sheesh...it wasn't hurting anything. I can't possibly dent the population so for me it's live and let live. Just me though...

Doves and pigeons tear up my pea field a bit but there's enough for all of us.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Smoketown said:


> Song birds they are NOT!!!
> 
> They're an invasive/introduced species.
> 
> ...


Anyone that feels sorry for the sparrows should read the link you posted . Unfortunately I've seen it first hand because of the Bluebird houses I have. They already killed a Carolina Wren in one of the houses this year but I managed to kill him before he could kill another.

It's the male sparrow that does the most damage and I'll kill every one I can.

I also use the Van Ert trap early in the season with very good results. Here is a link for anyone interested. http://www.vanerttraps.com/products.htm


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Pablo88 said:


> I got 2 more this morning using 1842 tubes and a .36 cal lead ball.


I like that tube to fork attachment, how do you do it ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I used the wrap and tuck.
I used some wide #84 rubber bands because that was all I had around the house.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Pablo88 said:


> I used the wrap and tuck.
> I used some wide #84 rubber bands because that was all I had around the house.


awesome my friend !!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Are these in Texas? If so I am gonna have to get rid of as many as possible, I love blue birds swallows and wrens.i saved a wren that kept hitting a window in a house being built, I grabbed it and let it go.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ian! said:


> Are these in Texas? If so I am gonna have to get rid of as many as possible, I love blue birds swallows and wrens.i saved a wren that kept hitting a window in a house being built, I grabbed it and let it go.


Lol. Smh


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I am gonna look it up


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

This is a male House Sparrow, an invasive species. They kill bluebirds and other native species, and it's not against the federal law to kill them. I didn't understand why people hated them until I pulled out a carcass of a bluebird from my nestbox that was killed by the House Sparrows. I say good job sir. Just don't kill other native species.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shooting. All English sparrows are on my kill list.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Why do people yell at me but not you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Why do people yell at me but not you


Perhaps because folks feel he was more honest about it than you were.

Personally, I think it is silly to go around killing sparrows. As several have pointed out, the few you kill will not make a dent in the population. And as for being an "invasive species" ... I think the whole concept of "invasive species" is dubious. Nature is NOT static. Populations of animals and plants come and go and are constantly changing over time. And don't forget that humans are an "invasive species" and do more damage to the environment than sparrows.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

when i was a kid, a neighbor said he used to shoot them to eat, and guess what with? a "flip" as he called it.


----------

